# St. Peter's Village



## Zoom-boing (Jul 20, 2009)

Went on a little road trip to St. Peter's Village yesterday.  It used to be a quarry along French Creek and the scenery is beautiful.  Here's some more info, if you're interested.  Saint Peter's Village - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's a waterfall in the quarry section.  













And the really, really high cliff.







And some youth jumping off the really, really high cliff into the water!












And a dog shaking it off after a little swim.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 20, 2009)

How deep is it?  Is the water clear?  Would a body weighted down with a bit of chain and bricks, rolled up in a blanket, and all duct taped into a neat little package be easily found if dumped in the water?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 20, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> How deep is it?  Is the water clear?  Would a body weighted down with a bit of chain and bricks, rolled up in a blanket, and all duct taped into a neat little package be easily found if dumped in the water?



Don't know how deep it is but it's deep enough to jump off the really, really high cliff and not hit bottom! 

You'd have to search for the body but it would be found.  

There was one girl who wanted to jump so badly.  She hemmed and hawed for about 10 minutes then finally did it.  Good for her.  If you offered me a million dollars, I'd pass.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 20, 2009)

unless the water is really cold...like lake superior...the gases will bring it to the surface...dont dump body into water unless water is filled with gators...bodies are just a ...nuisance....not really an easy way to get shed of them


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 20, 2009)

> unless the water is really cold...like lake superior...the gases will bring it to the surface...dont dump body into water unless water is filled with gators...bodies are just a ...nuisance....not really an easy way to get shed of them/QUOTE]
> 
> Guess I wouldn't make a very good criminal, huh?  Best just stick to being a big old Teddy bear that everybody loves!


----------

